# How do i keep the weight off i lost while sick?



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I was unable to eat much for about 1.5 weeks b/c of my swollen/sore throat... lost 6 lbs... whooo!!! anyway to keep this off or will it come back?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I've kept off 40 lbs I lost by counting calories, eating small portions, and trying to exercise each day for about 30 minutes. Something like that would help, unless you were at a healthy weight before and losing 6 lbs made you somewhat underweight? Then you would have to go on a starvation diet to keep it off, and who wants that?


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

It's hard to say, but don't be surprised if at least some of the weight comes back on. Some of the 6 pounds might have been water loss, and you'll know that real quick if you gain some of it back real fast. But given you didn't eat much for 1.5 weeks, a lot of it is probably loss of fat.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

You can't expect to keep all the weight off that you lost when you were sick. That isn't healthily lost body weight, so it will most likely come back. However, following a regimen which constitutes of healthy foods, exercise, and sound sleep patterns can obviously contribute to weight loss.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

6lbs in 1.5 weeks? that was mostly water loss so you'll gain it back. its normal


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hope i can get back the weight i lost while being sick for 2 months straight.


----------

